# New to the Nigerian dwarfs



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello. 

I just picked up twin girls Nigerian dwarf goats. Omg there adorable. I would like some advice on these cute little fluffs of fun. Best way to raise them, diet, training, showing, breeding etc. I have only ever had full size dairy breeds like alpine and Nubians. They are 8 weeks old. Weaned and eating hay and grains. I also have them in with my sheep. Any advice on how to raise them together.....

Thanks.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pretty much the same! They don't need as much grain as standards so just watch that they don't get fat. :lol: My milkers only get a cup in the morning and night. They do get as much alfalfa pellets as they want for calcium, and plenty of nice grass hay. 

They are smart but stubborn little buggers. Training them to lead is a trick, but is easier if you coax them along and praise them with grain. As for breeding, I would wait until they are at least 8 months. If they are a good size at 8 months, they can be bred. I think they may mature faster than standard goats. One consideration with breeding that I have only recently discovered - when you breed them, if you are breeding them to a proven buck, I would pick a buck that doesn't tend to produce big kids or big heads. I like smaller, more narrow heads on my bucks.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

ThreeHavens gave excellent advice!


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Awsome love the advice
Thank you


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I give my does in milk much more than two cups a day. Mine get 6-7 cups (a large scoop), along with maybe a half cup of BOSS, a bit of calf Manna, and a bit of cob twice daily. When they were pregnant, I gave them a scant cup with a sprinkle of BOSS once daily. They get free choice alfalfa hay as well. 
I purchased the best quality goats I could to start. I did buy a nice little *B buck for my herd. I spend plenty of time with mine, it's easy when they're so darn cute, right? Both my does came to me with their milk stars, and I plan to do dhi with the babies I have. I'm still figuring out showing, so I'll be curious what responses you get.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As my does' production has increased I did up their grain a bit - I usually judge how much to give based on body condition. They are now getting probably 2 cups in the morning, and one at night. Of course everyone does things differently, and there's not really a "right" or "wrong", just what works for you! My girls just tend to be fatties :lol: And I'm happy with their production so I don't want them to over-fill.


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Lol. Ok. Now mine aren't registered but are purebred. I don't have papers on them. But I want to show them. What kind of shows can I do with them? Open shows? Requirements? There's a local county fair show in August here wonder if I can do that


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't think it's possible to register NDs NOA, at least with ADGA. If you wanted to show it might have been a better idea to start with registered stock.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You may be able to do showmanship or fairs; it depends on whether or not the fairs allow non-registered goats.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

In my area there's no way to show an unregistered Nigerian, but you might be able to find some way to do it in your area, depends on the show.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We have sheep and Nigerians but I would never keep them together. The goats have needs that are not what is great for sheep. Minerals are different (goats need copper, sheep do not) - sheep would hog all the food and I personally always keeps food out for my goats. Sheep are grazers and goats are browsers so that alone is problematic. Our sheep are so much larger that I would think that there could be injuries to the goats. I don't even have mine grazing together. If you have had the larger goats things are the same - just amounts differ. I love my Nigerians - but they are stubborn. Lots of fun though. 
We are having babies right now and I can't imagine having sheep in the same area. I also find the sheep stall areas get so dirty - goat areas are cleaner. 
Some breeders say 8-9 months and 40 lbs to breed. I personally wait until the following year. My first fresheners are closer to 2 years old when they kid. I changed my mind after a discussion with my vet as to their maturity and the likelihood of birthing problems with the younger girls. I am happy with the age I now breed and have not had any problems. My girls look great. But like everything these are personal preferences.


----------

